

New Christmas Tree Tax...Because Growers Need PR - wallacrw
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/11/09/merry-christmas-agriculture-department-imposes-christmas-tree-tax/

======
wallacrw
This solves a really important problem, because who has ever heard of
Christmas trees? Or knows when/where to buy them?

------
sixtofour
So, this is "not a tax," according to the administration.

OK, fine. But taxes are being used to operate the program.

And, as the article points out, what business does the government have in
promoting the fresh tree industry over the artificial tree industry?

